# Dealing a Marish Mare?



## maddielove (30 August 2008)

It seems my girl has finally worked out how to be a b!tch.
She's not bad every day, but she has had a few days where she's just been awful, tonight was the final straw when she craftily kicked me in the knee.
I am making a presumption that its mareish behavior rather than pain etc. as she's been showing her self off to geldings. (this is her first summer not being in a mixed field and I think that's whats brought on this behaviour)
Does anyone have any suggestions of dealing with this? Any sort of moody mare supplements of any use? OR am I just going to have to put up with it


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (31 August 2008)

Oh blimey! Don't just "put up with it"! You need to sort her out as kicking people in the knee is a definite no-no. I have a mare who is a tad opinionated and I'm just getting to grips with how NOT to accept her bad behaviour. If you let her do it she'll think it's ok and walk all over you. But you will have to be VERY firm and maybe a bit inventive with how you deal with it. Dangerous behaviour demands instant action to stop it dead before someone gets badly hurt x


----------



## Brandysnap (31 August 2008)

Hi MardiGras,

While agreeing with Box-of-Frogs' comments in that aggressive behaviour should be nipped in the bud, i'd like to add that maybe your mare has a hormonal problem, and maybe a good trainer or a good equine vet on the spot, assessing all aspects, is the best person to advise? 

However, it's so difficult - if not impossible - to help to any great extent from such limited knowledge. Maybe ask round for a good trainer or look at BHS web for registered instructors?

If she's the palomino in the pic, please don't give up - she's got such a kind face. Not a bad bone in her. But, horses are always horses, and while we take those we know for granted, there will always be occasions when it's best not to put ourselves in line of a mare's back legs! I have 2 mares, and while neither would never lash out at me, I try and avoid being in the wrong place at the wrong time..... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Like when they're after the men... 
	
	
		
		
	


	









I personally am not one for supplements, but prefer to address the underlying problem, which i'm sure a good trainer in your area can do. 

With every best wish from me, BS x  
	
	
		
		
	


	




PS: Scruffy looks gorgeous too!


----------



## maddielove (31 August 2008)

Thanks to both of you for replying

I think I will see if this behavior continues once she's out of seasons to see whether its mainly caused by being in season or if it's just lain bad behavior for no reason.

Now would probably be the right time to say when she kicked me I was trying to apply fly cream to her sarcoids on her groin. i have no idea how she kicked me as I was a good distance away - that makes me think she was aiming for me 
	
	
		
		
	


	





The vets are always happy to jump to the conclusion that everything wrong with her is caused by behavior. She had been badly abused before I got her for taking the pi$$ out of other horses and people. This is because she had been let of with this bad behavior by her previous owner for birth to 9 years!
Possibly because it's been a big thing for us to trust eachother she now does and is trying to challenge me..

Thanks again for the replys - BrandySnap, yes she's the pally, she really wouldn't hurt a fly, she's generally so patient and puts up with a lot!


----------



## alicep (31 August 2008)

i put my moody mare on stroppy mare -she was totally different and it helped her seperation anxiety too. might be worth a try to see if it helps. its not too expensive either. but definatly dont take the marish behaviour from her. as the others have said try to nip it in the bud


----------

